# SaltWater Sportsman Article



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

There is an article on Texas Tarpon fishing called "Tarpon Rodeo" in this month's Saltwater Sportsman. Its written by Robert Sloan. I don't know Robert Sloan from Adam. I've read many of his articles and I like the way they are written and they are pretty informative. This one certainly is also. I know he based a lot, if not most, of the article on information he gathered from various sources but there is stuff in there that is flat wrong and there is stuff that is highly doubtful that should not be continued to be promulgated over and over and over again like it seems to be.

First of all, a tarpon tag in Texas is $120 not $30 - the replacement tag if you lose your tarpon tag in a season is $30 -(http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/products/licenses/licenses_fishing.phtml).

At the very beginning of the article is the following statement, "..what happens when an entire fishery fairly ceases to exist? The answer is the same: change. And that's where this tale of Texas tarpon fishing begins." The article then talks about how Trimble stoped fishing for trout after the 1989 freeze and started fishing for tarpon and "realized that the potential for catching them from about June through October was worth a shot."

Truth is, some of us already knew this and were out there fishing for them. I started about four or five years before that. Capt. Mike had been doing it even longer. While the article talks about "this tale of Texas tarpon fishing begins." There has been a story obviously left out as well.

Also, I again see folks talking about Kevin London's tarpon caught in 1999 as a state record fish that was released. We got into this a couple years ago. The thread is at least one server ago and I couldn't find the posts anymore on a search, but I'll let yall be the judge from the pictures. Again, the TPW site still talks about this catch as a "record" fish that was released. I know pictures can be deceiving but we never got any clear answers on how this fish was measured and from looking at the pictures, even the one on the TPW site, I haven't been convinced of it. But, I'll let each of you be the judge. Here is Landon's fish which allegedly weighed 214 lbs by the alleged numbers:










And here is a certified 215lb tarpon:










Sorry, I see a huge difference.. granted photos are just photos but I still have lots of unanswered questions regarding London's fish that have never been answered and it just don't look right to me.

Now Scott Graham's 200 lb. tarpon I know Scott and I know he knows how to tape a fish. This fish was taped. The pictures of it are huge. Here is a shot of Scott and his fish:









Maybe Landon's fish is, maybe its not. Too hard to tell for me but I'm not so sure enough about it to repeat it as a state record fish that was caught and released without more information.

Anyway, don't get me wrong, there is some good information in the article. The Silver King guys are good guys. I'd say historically, the father of the current Galveston tarpon fishery has to be Capt. Mike, not even the Silver King guys could argue with that I wouldn't think. As most of yall know, Capt. Mike and I are friends and I've got nothing against the Silver King guys, like them too, but Capt. Mike taught me how to tarpon fish... so, I guess I am a little biased there and I personally think the article was a little remiss not to mention him in all fairness.

Some good stuff in the article. Again some stuff left out but no article can cover everything.

Its worth the read!


----------



## Louisiana Tarpon (Jun 24, 2004)

I would definately have to agree with you on the weight on the fish that was released??????? I have only seen a couple of 200# plus fish first hand (including ****'s #217.8 and that fish is no where near a #200 class fish---Good Job Scott for bringing this to everyone's attention!!!!!!!!!! By the way where can you get tarpon tag release kits--i called Boat US now owned by west marine and they told me they discontinued the kits.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

I'll send you the info in an PM on the guy in Florida doing the research. He may have some tags or know where to get some. If that doesn't work, let me know Texas Parks and Wildlife has some, I think.. and is still doing their program, I think??


----------



## Tarponchaser (May 25, 2005)

Scott,
Great stuff. Maybe Landon is 8'- 6" and weighs 500 lbs. I have caught a estimated 200+ tarpon in Florida... and his is not one. Looks very much like the 140# + or - that I recently caught.


----------

